# ¿ Éstos woofers me sirven para hacer bafles ?



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ago 25, 2012)

hola les quería preguntar si estos woofers me sirven para hacer bafles y si es que sirven como hago la conexión.
estos woofers los he sacado de un autoestéreo, acá les dejo una fotos para que opinen:

















*en esta imagen se muestran las características del woofer (las características se le borraron un poco pero se ve) :*






en esta foto se ven los dos woofers por el lado trasero (a un woofer se le borraron todas la características, pero los dos woofers tienen la mismas características)






GRACIAS!


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 25, 2012)

No, no sirven para hacer bafles. Estan diseñados para instalarse en la puerta o en la luneta del auto.
Los que sirven para hacer bafles son los "componentes" donde vienen los midwoofers y tweeter separados.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2012)

con que fundamentos decis que no sirven? porque si sirven para hacer bafles


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 25, 2012)

fernando:
La unica forma que tenes de saber si sirven , es midiendolos ... tanto los parametros T/S como su respuesta . Aca en el foro se explica muy bien:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/#post692045

Posiblemente no sean lo mas adecuado , pero siempre podes ponerlos en una caja, el tamaño y si cerrada o ventilada dependerá de lo que midas .
Sin ser una maravilla , yo tengo algunos pares de parlantes Pioneer de auto y no andan mal puestos en bafflecito .


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 25, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> con que fundamentos decis que no sirven? porque si sirven para hacer bafles



Simple, con el fundamento del fabricante que lo diseño. 
Si te fijas, en la mayoría de las webs de los fabricantes de parlantes estos pertenecen al segmento car-audio, y están pensados para las puertas y luneta. Todas las vías están en el mismo eje, y suenan muy mal fuera del auto.
Si queres hacer bafles con parlantes de car-audio lo ideal seria usar los llamados componentes, que son el midwoofer y el tweeter separado, pero estos no sirven para HIFI.





La primera vez que arme una caja, la hice con parlantes triaxiales de car-audio, pero al poco tiempo me di cuenta que no era lo mejor.
Como usar se pueden usar pero yo no lo recomiendo.
Ademas la mayoría de estos parlantes tienen un pico de resonancia en bajos que la única forma de corregirlo es con la transformación de Linkwitz, pero para mi no valen la pena.


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2012)

En definitiva SI sirven para hacer bafles, cualquier parlante de estos irá mejor en una caja que en la puerta o en la luneta, por el solo hecho de que ninguna de las dos cumple la funcion de caja acustica.

Si miras el manual de instalacion de cualquiera de estos parlantes (algunos no traen ni marca y mucho menos manual) veran que el fabricante establece los litros y si la caja es ventilada o no, y en ningun caso se acercan a la cantidad de litros que tiene un baúl, y menos al de una puerta que varian mucho.

Los unicos parlantes diseñados para estos propositos (luneta y puerta) son los que puso el *fabricante del auto*.

Todos los demas van mejor en una caja a medida, era una duda y lo comprobe con muchas marcas como Sony, Pioneer, RockFord o B52 que fueron de las mejores...

Si tienes solo esos parlantes puedes armar una caja tranquilamente, pero no esperes maravillas, es un parlante de 5 1/4", mucho no va a "pegar", asique para conseguir el mejor resultado tendras que medirlos.

Saludos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 78364


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 25, 2012)

Lo que recomienda el fabricante...

"Instalá tus parlantes para auto tipo Ovalado Xplod™ en el panel posterior de tu auto para emplear el baúl como caja acústica de resonancia y reproducir las notas musicales graves con fuerza y realismo, gracias al gran área de cono que caracteriza a estos parlantes ovalados."

http://www.sony.com.ar/corporate/AR/productos/Estereos-para-Autos/Altavoces.html



djwash, me doy cuenta que esa caja la hiciste vos, se ve bien, le diste bastantes litros, tiene  facha y seguramente suenan bien a cierto volumen aunque los parlantes no fueron diseñados para usar en una caja.
Por supuesto que cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera con sus parlantes, yo solo recomiendo no hacerlas porque hay mejores opciones, nada mas.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2012)

> La unica forma que tenes de saber si sirven , es midiendolos ... tanto los parametros T/S como su respuesta .


A eso iba, y no es que NO SIRVAN... sino que no es lo mejor por ahi, o capaz que si... depende.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 25, 2012)

2SC2922 dijo:


> No, no sirven para hacer bafles. Estan diseñados para instalarse en la puerta o en la luneta del auto.
> Los que sirven para hacer bafles son los "componentes" donde vienen los midwoofers y tweeter separados.



Apoyando a la idea de fernandoae, las puertas o la parte trasera de los carros en donde son alojados, se comportan como "cajas resonantes", que no son ni mas ni menos que un "baffle".
Cualquier altavoz debe alojarse en un sistema resonante, sino el rendimiento sera...
Desde un simple auricular hasta columnas colosales de varios altavoces, a todos ellos se es forzosamente obligado separar la onda frontal de la posterior o acondicionar esta ultima para que sea aprovechada.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 25, 2012)

igual para las lunetas y eso tambien vienen los "free air" que no necesitan caja... pero es otra cosa ya.


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 25, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin, fijate el link que puse y donde recomienda instalarlos... 
Las recomendaciones del fabricante no son por capricho, cada uno es libre de seguir o no la recomendación.


----------



## guille990 (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola coincido con fernandoae y gudino, si los pones en una caja van a sonar bastante bien, no esperes maravillas, pero, no se para lo que los queres usar, pero son lindos y nunca esta de mas tener unos baflesitos por si acaso se necesitan para una fiesta o cumpleaños.
En cuanto a la conección creo que esos van directo al amplificador, sin crosover porque si no me equivoco ya lo traen incorporado. Lo único prestale atención al amplificador porque la mayoría de esos parlantes son de 4 ohm y el amplificador los tiene que soportar.
Suerte con los futuros baflesitos!!


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2012)

Mejores opciones como un baúl lleno de cosas...

La caja la hice yo y ni idea los litros, no me dedico a eso profesionalmente, se la arme a un amigo, no me gusta para nada la caja tapizada, pero la calidad del sonido con los parlates en caja es incomparable con el baúl, sin caja los graves algo pobres y distorsionados a alto volumen, ni hablar en algun pasaje alto...

Con caja los graves son suficientes como para hacer vibrar volante y asientos, y se escucha un ligero brrr en la tapa del baúl, se siente el golpe en todo el auto y si usar etapa de potencia, solo con los 52W x4 (18W RMS x4 estereo Sony XPLOD que mentira lo de los 52W), se obtiene un refuerzo de graves importante sin necesidad de etapas de potencia ni subwoofer, inalcanzable con ningun baúl de los autos que he probado, perfecta solucion para autos que no tienen este panel en la luneta, como suele pasar en el Peugeot 205, o el VW Gol GL de los viejos que si lo traen pero a veces se lo sacan.

Tambien se agranda el margen de ecualizacion para el lado de los hoy dia deseados graves, se obtiene un buen sonido sin llevar el estereo a su maxima potencia, donde distorsionan feito...

En la pagina de Pioneer podes bajar el manual original donde da como una opcion el uso de caja, he tenido en mis manos algunos manuales con datos sobre litros y medidas, pero ya no vienen con dichos datos, lo cual veo mal, porque todos los parlantes tienen parametros que deberia el fabricante darlos a conocer, no me dejaria llevar por un _"Instalá tus parlantes para auto tipo Ovalado Xplod™ en el panel posterior de tu auto..."_ en una pagina...

Es corto el cuento, tenes un parlante marca ACME y queres hacerle caja, mide sus parametros y calcula una caja para ese parlante...

Te doy la razón, estos parlantes no sirven para caja, asique le diremos al usuario que pregunto que se consiga una puerta en un desarmadero, y cuando consiga de los ovalados, que compre un baúl jaja, en serio, dejalo al pibe que pregunto que experimente, que se anime a medir los datos y si le sirven que arme una caja con madera de cajon de manzanas, en fin, dejalo que aprenda...


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 25, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Te doy la razón, estos parlantes no sirven para caja, asique le diremos al usuario que pregunto que se consiga una puerta en un desarmadero, y cuando consiga de los ovalados, que compre un baúl jaja, en serio, dejalo al pibe que pregunto que experimente, que se anime a medir los datos y si le sirven que arme una caja con madera de cajon de manzanas, en fin, dejalo que aprenda...



Y porque no le decimos que son parlantes exclusivos para car-audio y nada mas. Que para HIFI no son recomendables y listo.
Claro que los puede medir, nadie se lo impide. Habría que ver, que es lo que pretende y donde los piensa ubicar.


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2012)

Puede ser, si es como dicen "para escuchar" seguro le sirven, viendo que no sabe como es la conexión, dudo que le dé un uso muy de HIFI, veremos que dice...

Saludos.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ago 25, 2012)

bueno como ya he recibido bastantes respuestas voy a probar conectarlos a un amplificado, haber que tal suenan,y les digo.


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2012)

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> bueno como ya he recibido bastantes respuestas voy a probar conectarlos a un amplificado, haber que tal suenan,y les digo.



Ojo con la impedancia, si tu amplificador no soporta 4 ohm puedes dañarlo, por las dudas no le des mucha rosca...


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ago 25, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Ojo con la impedancia, si tu amplificador no soporta 4 ohm puedes dañarlo, por las dudas no le des mucha rosca...



si esta bien antes de conectarlo al ampli me voy a fijar de cuantos ohm es el parlante,para qeu na haga daño nada, gracias por recordarmelo jaja


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 25, 2012)

*m4x1m1l14n0*
generaste una polemica,(no problema), muy buena, ahora me quedan dos preguntas, que amplificador vas a usar, y que otros elementos, por Ej. un mp3 o una compu o etc....y donde lo vas a usar???una habitación pequeña,grande, o piensas pasar musica?
un abrazo


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ago 25, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> *m4x1m1l14n0*
> generaste una polemica,(no problema), muy buena, ahora me quedan dos preguntas, que amplificador vas a usar, y que otros elementos, por Ej. un mp3 o una compu o etc....y donde lo vas a usar???una habitación pequeña,grande, o piensas pasar musica?
> un abrazo



yo pienso, conectarlos a un amplificador de guitarra, mas que todo lo usaría para practicar, o tocar en un lugar pequeño, el amplificador que tengo es un stagg de 15 watts (una marca media berreta, perdón por la exprecion)
PD: perdón por no escribir dar este detalle antes.


----------



## djwash (Ago 25, 2012)

Bien, pero que le paso al parlante del ampli? Ya no funciona? o queres conectarle ademas del que tiene estos de 5 1/4"?

No me convence la idea de conectarle mas parlantes a ese ampli, debe estar justo con el que tiene, ademas se te complicaria con la impedancia, y quizas te quedes corto en potencia para todos...


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Ago 25, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Bien, pero que le paso al parlante del ampli? Ya no funciona? o queres conectarle ademas del que tiene estos de 5 1/4"?
> 
> No me convence la idea de conectarle mas parlantes a ese ampli, debe estar justo con el que tiene, ademas se te complicaria con la impedancia, y quizas te quedes corto en potencia para todos...



si, tenes razón, yo en un momento lo dude, pero no estaba seguro, gracias!


----------



## 2SC2922 (Ago 26, 2012)

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> yo pienso, conectarlos a un amplificador de guitarra, mas que todo lo usaría para practicar, o tocar en un lugar pequeño, el amplificador que tengo es un stagg de 15 watts (una marca media berreta, perdón por la exprecion)
> PD: perdón por no escribir dar este detalle antes.



Estos parlantes son ideales para hacer experimentos y otras yerbas..., si se queman no perdes mucho.


----------



## juliangp (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola, necesito que me digan que subwoofer es mejor para que de un sonido al estilo discoteca (nada de hi fi) lo que quiero es un bueno golpe como el que da el MUTEKI pero obviamente con mas potencia, y no se por que subwoofer decidirme, si por este:

http://www.jblselenium.com.br/marcas/upload/c2497cfd1c619cbd0fe174e95cf062a2.pdf

o por este

http://www.jblselenium.com.br/marcas/upload/8ce2d5709801102bba42aed13332c849.pdf

En caso de tirarse por uno que caja le pondrian? yo estuve mirando en el WINISD pero me tira una caja para una respuesta mas bien plana y no se si se onbtendra el sonido antes mencionado, saludos


----------



## detrakx (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola Julian, creo que empezastes con el pie izquierdo. 
Recuerda que este foro es una comunidad en la que los usuarios colaboran a voluntad. 

Por otra parte decir que de un buen golpe como el muteki. No sirve.
A caso vos crees que todos escuchamos el Muteki ??? A lo sumo colga un link algo que tenga especificaciones tecnicas como para tener una referencia.
Por favor este es un foro tecnico y se intenta hablar con propiedad. 

Queres una caja que te vuele la cabeza. ok !!

- Necesitas primero un buen parlante. (nada de giladas economicas) 
Te estoy hablando de $2500 a $3500, algo en DAS, B&c, 18sound.  

- 18'' alto manejo de potencia, 600W RMS o superior. 
- 96dB/1W o mayor.
- xmax 8mm o mayor. 
- Bl 23 Tm o mayor.
- QTS de 0.3 a 0.45 

Con eso te armas, alguna caja del tipo folded horns o similar.  (bocina plegadas).
Esas son las cajas mas eficientes que hay en el planeta.   
Litraje de caja. considera que estas cajas van desde los 200Litros internos hasta los 350litros.
Eso sumado al peso del parlante tenes 50 kilitos facil. 

Ya tenes info para empezar a buscar. 
Informese amigo que esta lleno de threads. 

Saludos


----------



## juliangp (Oct 3, 2013)

No pense que mi pregunta iba a molestar a alguien ni tampoco nadie dijo que era necesario escuchar el MUTEKI para responderme, solamente lo di como referencia detrakx. 
Entonces gracias por la respuesta, pero sirve alguno de esos 2 parlantes?


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 3, 2013)

Buenos diías yo me inclinaria por el:
http://www.jblselenium.com.br/marcas/upload/8ce2d5709801102bba42aed13332c849.pdf
tiene un poco mas de eficiencia 97dB y baja un poco mas en la frecuencia, ya depende de la o las cajas que uses, también de la potencia y del espacio en donde los vas a usar, podr



ías usar hasta una caja normal tipo reflex, dependiendo el espacio y la potencia que tienes, ojalá de 500Wrms en adelante, recuerda que para estas potencias es mejor utilizar un buen crossover activo antes del amplificador para que puedas sacarle el jugo a tu parlante sin efectos  dolorosos


----------



## juliangp (Oct 3, 2013)

El espacio es una casa, un living, pero no hay problema ya que se podrian colocar una gran caja. Si el cross voy a utilizar el que hay en el foro que hizo ezavalla/zoidberg. Que tipo de caja me recomendas? ya no sirve bass reflex a esa potencia? es mejor una folded? saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 3, 2013)

Tenes idea del bochinche que podes hacer con ese "parlantito" si lo armas en una buena caja bien calculada y le pones la potencia adecuada??
Buen "golpe" ? ... te van a dar los vecinos !
Y anda buscando un buen fonoaudiólogo.....


----------



## juliangp (Oct 3, 2013)

Jaja que suene fuerte es lo que quiero. Los vecinos ponen musica fuerte y la quiero tapar con rock y electro. Potencia voy a construir la de ejtagle a unos 500w.

Pd. Ahora uno de mercadolibre me ofrece un sub selenium de 18 pero de 600w y la cosa es que no aparece en la pagina. Por que sera?


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 4, 2013)

Claro que puedes usar una caja bas reflex a esa potencia, de hecho, esa cajas se comportan muy bien incluso a muy bajos niveles de potencia,
mira hasta las potencias que se manejan en sub frotales reflex:
http://www.jblpro.com/catalog/general/Product.aspx?PId=444&MId=3
y son JBL, que no es una marca recién aparecida en el mercado ya sea en sonido profesional y Hi Fi.
y a nuestro compañero del Arco y las Flechas, es toda una autoridad en esto de las mediciones y el diseño de los bafles 

Muchas Gracias AntonioAA


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 4, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> Jaja que suene fuerte es lo que quiero. Los vecinos ponen musica fuerte y la quiero tapar con rock y electro. Potencia voy a construir la de ejtagle a unos 500w.
> 
> Pd. Ahora uno de mercadolibre me ofrece un sub selenium de 18 pero de 600w y la cosa es que no aparece en la pagina. Por que sera?



Respecto a la potencia de Tagle ... me pase varios meses quemando transistores y solo logre que  UNA me funcionara unos meses hasta que ...PUFFF!!!
Algo tiene el diseño y ademas los componentes que conseguimos que la hacen fragil.
Yo arme el NO UCD y el UCD con irf2110 . Justo parece que el mejor diseño es el intermedio , el UCD de 200W . 
No digas que no te avisé.


----------



## juliangp (Oct 4, 2013)

Gracias entonces iré por un selenium o byc que vi recien que salen aproximadamente $2000. Que decepción, entonces habra que armar un clase a/b?


----------



## detrakx (Oct 5, 2013)

Tambien esta el DAS 18H a precio parecido. Se parecen bastante con el Selenium igual cada uno tiene sus cositas. 

Yo arme lo 2 ucd, de Ejtagle, y despues de rengar un buen tiempo, se hizo la LUZ, mas bien el SPL . 
No es complicado es solo maña y despues los modulos salen con fritas. 

La otra esa hacer la fusion del no UCD fusion que va con TL074 esa placa sale a la primera la contra que tiene es que maneja 100W/8ohms, y 200W/4ohms. 

Saludos


----------

